# the aftermath



## Instastitch (Mar 21, 2013)

So I bought a Sony A65 this morning on Amazon (body Only) with some primes and a zoom. 

My question is how many of you Sony users run linux, and is "darktable" and other programs compatible?

screenshots | darktable


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 22, 2013)

I got nothing for you. Windows noob here.


----------



## kassad (Mar 27, 2013)

I have not used Darktable other than to install it on a ubuntu box and look at it.   I have in the past used Ufraw with Gimp to work on Sony Raw files.   I see the A65 is listed as a supported camera for UFRaw.


----------

